# offshore



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking to get offshore either wed on thurs before the snapper season ends. I am willing to split all costs. Looking for all blue water species too. Thanks . Live in the Humble area.


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Snapper season ended last week...

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------

